# Rioors



## tingleplate (Dec 16, 2009)

Where is the starter motor relay situated on a 1981 r100rs twin . I have removed the petrol tank but can`t find it underneath. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

IIRC, there should be two relays under the tank (one being the starter).

The previous owner(s) could have moved it, so trace it down by following the wires from the switch or the starter motor.

Some info here:

http://w6rec.com/duane/bmw/starter/index.htm

Otherwise two forums covering Airheads of that period:

Boxerworks forum
ADV Rider Old School forum

Here is a late 78' R100S schematic, should be pretty similar:


----------

